

Ask HN: Do you know a good online tool for assessing developers - sonsofhn

We are thinking about adding a test to our interviews when hiring developers. We hire mostly .NET and Java developers. Is there a site you have used and recommend?
======
stevehaunts
I have not used a site specifically, but when I interview developers, apart
from the normal technical questioning on their CV, I get them to design a
simple object diagram, and then lead them to a PC. I ask them to code it test
first. We observe them doing it to see how comfortable they are with the tools
and that they can even complete the code for the design.

------
SamReidHughes
Some sort of etherpad clone.

------
darkxanthos
GitHub

